# Attachment sizes and post word limits



## ¤-Elessar-¤ (Apr 7, 2002)

Okay, I have a few things to say. First off, someone has been messing around with the attachment size limitations. One map I posted a few weeks ago will no longer upload because it is too big...and I mean really- isn't 250 kb fairly small? And another thing, Word limits for posts are really annoying, some people just like to write alot, and they end up having to make 3 or 4 posts in a row to put in the full story. 
I would just like to know whatever reason is behind these rules, and try to counter it if at all possible.


----------



## Beorn (Apr 7, 2002)

Yes, I've noticed the attachment size went down...it was 400KB, now it's 256KB....

However, the post char count is 10,000 chars...which is a lot to fill...anyway, the PM char count is what bothers me (and I know it's already up from 1024)


----------



## Úlairi (Apr 8, 2002)

Beorn, what is with the custom user title? Drowning?


----------



## Beorn (Apr 8, 2002)

A little joke between me and a friend....


----------



## Talierin (Apr 8, 2002)

Having the attachment size cut down had to do with when the board was down for six hours. Someone had posted an attachment of a few seconds of tt footage, and too many people were dling it, or so I heard through the grapevine......


----------



## Eomer Dinmention (Apr 9, 2002)

oh ok.

Yeah expeciallys in PMs when your typing it only allouds something like 2048 characters in your PM.

So i had to either cut it down or send 2 more PMS


----------



## Úlairi (Apr 9, 2002)

Oh ok Beorn!


----------

